# Clostridium difficile!!!



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

One of daughters went into hospital a couple of weeks ago because she had contracted and was very ill with salmonella............ she has left hospital with Clostridium difficile!!!

What the fuck has happened to our hospitals :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Bloody hell Barry - hope she's alright. :?

Not surprised hospitals get these nasty bugs though: Wards are kept far too warm; cleaners expected to clean so much but never have enough time to do it properly; doctors, nurses and visitors wash their hands but share chewed pens, etc - the list is endless :? Too much emphasis on using antibacterial cleaners too - kills off all the useful bacteria and creates monsters.

My daughter got an infection following a major operation a few years ago. Admittedly she was pretty ill before the op but she should have come out in 10 days if all went well.....The infection nearly killed her. She was moved to intensive care for 5 weeks, during which time she had 2 strokes. We actually lost her for a few minutes but they managed to bring her back....she was finally well enough to come home _nearly 8 months later_. :evil:

We always maintain that the infection was caused by a combination of a rushed, overworked junior doctor forgetting to follow procedures when handling the op site, and the heat on the ward - constant 28 - 30 degrees C :?

Really hope your daughter makes a speedy recovery Barry.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks Paul, almost exactly as you described, the ward was in turmoil most of the time with the nurses changing every other day and each one having a different set of standards!!

The high temperature and good weather definately did not help with a distinct lack of air conditioning.

She is still very poorly, but thankfully young enough to be strong enough to fight it. Its not suprising its a killer though, it just knocks the sh*t out of her, literally!!!

I don't think it will get as bad as your own experience, that must have been terrifying.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear this.

C-diff's been on the news a lot lately. Many places saying they've got it reduced by 80%.

It just seems so obvious what a state the hospitals are all in but I'm sure politics will get in the way of common sense.

Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks ScoTTy, you are right you cannot just blame the nursing, christ one morning they gave her Weetabix for breakfast and a fork to eat it with!!!! They had no clean cutlery :evil:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I hope everything's okay mate....

....they've got stuff about this in Today's Sun newspaper. Stuff about nurses being too busy to wash their hands, clean soiled beds and sheets, or to use aprons and gloves.

I'll keep my fingers crossed bud :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> I hope everything's okay mate....
> 
> ....they've got stuff about this in Today's Sun newspaper. Stuff about nurses being too busy to wash their hands, clean soiled beds and sheets, or to use aprons and gloves.
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed bud :wink:


Our daughter is reading the papers as well................ not doing a lot for her confidence.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

wrong thread

sorry to hear the news - damn labour government :x how hard is it to keep a hospital clean!?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

wrong thread 

sorry to hear the news m8


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> Thanks Paul, almost exactly as you described, the ward was in turmoil most of the time with the nurses changing every other day and each one having a different set of standards!!
> 
> The high temperature and good weather definately did not help with a distinct lack of air conditioning.
> 
> ...


Sorry Barry, just re-read my post and realised it probably wasn't what you needed to read right now. I must state that this wasn't a C.diff infection 

..but yes, it was terrifying, but you just have to put a lot of faith into the people looking after her. The ITU nurses at Great Ormand Street were amazing and closely followed by the ward nurses - most of whom we are still in contact with 8 years later


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> wrong thread
> 
> sorry to hear the news m8


Thats ok Andy, I knew that :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Paul, almost exactly as you described, the ward was in turmoil most of the time with the nurses changing every other day and each one having a different set of standards!!
> ...


On the contrary Paul, sometimes its easier to cope when you know that others have got through something siimilar and come out the other side


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hope she gets well soon m8

I have an uncle that died on Sunday , in /out of hospital got the mrsa bug which he could not fight against , 12moths later its killed him , total failure kidneys, heart etc ,, bloody funeral Friday , i hate them :x :x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hope she gets well soon m8
> 
> I have an uncle that died on Sunday , in /out of hospital got the mrsa bug which he could not fight against , 12moths later its killed him , total failure kidneys, heart etc ,, bloody funeral Friday , i hate them :x :x


Thanks Dave, she is young and strong so we hope and believe she will pull through.

I'm like you and most people, I hate funerals. We were just pleased she has not caught MRSA, it was what we first feared when they told us she had picked up a superbug :?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your daughter.

Here's to a speedy recovery for her. 

Kind regards


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Sorry to hear about your daughter.
> 
> Here's to a speedy recovery for her.
> 
> Kind regards


Thanks, she reads these threads now and then, the support will cheer her up


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Hope she gets well soon m8
> 
> I have an uncle that died on Sunday , in /out of hospital got the mrsa bug which he could not fight against , 12moths later its killed him , total failure kidneys, heart etc ,, bloody funeral Friday , i hate them :x :x


I feel for you.

My great Uncle had a heart by-pass op cancelled 8 times over an 18-month period. When they finally got around to doing the operation, he had a massive heart-attack on the op-table and died.

I think it's digraceful and inexcusable that people come out of hospital sicker than when they went in.

I have absolutely nothing good to say about the NHS or the way the current government are manipulating the figures to make the ignorant masses think they are doing a good job. Tossers!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear this, one thing to say.....Bring Back Matrons.....

No fecking around then, you did the job she told you to and that was that, spotless wards, clean beds, sheets and toilets.

As you may know when i bust said hand i did'nt see a cleaner for two days, floor was filthy, toilets filthy and even blood stains on a wall.

SHOCKING :evil:

Keep smiling and like Paul said the staff do care, just dont have the resource to do it most of the time.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

thebears said:


> Sorry to hear this, one thing to say.....Bring Back Matrons.....
> 
> No fecking around then, you did the job she told you to and that was that, spotless wards, clean beds, sheets and toilets.
> 
> ...


Agreed, what we wouldn't give for a real Hatty Jaques in todays world


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yes my mum has now been on a ward for three and half weeks and has now got a Water infection and some sort of skin rash around her neck. :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Jamie, your mum is really going through it at the moment


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Sorry to hear that Jamie, your mum is really going through it at the moment


Cheers mate. Also my mum now has a large lump above her eye. Where a nurse put my mum into a wheel cheers and left her unattended for halfhour. She came back and my mum was slouched forward. So the nurse pushed her back into the chair and told her she hadt to sit there for another 30 minutes. She left. The other ladies in the bay then called for a nurse because just after she left. My mum had slouched forward again and fell out of the wheelchair and smashed her head on the floor :x

But mentally shes getting abit better. Which i guess is something but no thanks to the nurses.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear that Jamie, your mum is really going through it at the moment
> ...


Jamie - that sort of thing should be reported - there's absolutely no way they should get away with that :x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Already has is currently under investigation.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Only just spotted this thread.

I hope everything turns out OK & i'm sure it will.

It's no wonder the only thing i'm scared of (genuinely) is hospitals. It's my only phobia.

My mum died (early) as a direct result of a ward sisters negligence in Frimley Park Hospital back in 1982 (way before you could sue for that kind of thing). Since then i shake & sweat whenever i'm required to attend a hospital.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

guys theres some harsh experiences going on and i feel for each and every one of you that has felt pain due to the overpaid bods at the NHS not doing their job properly, but just incase anyone's afraid of going to a hospital heres a story, when i was 17 i kept having severe stomach pains over several months, my GP kept telling me it was gastrointinitus (or something like that), but the 4th time it happened i was on holiday so couldn't go to my GP but went to the local hospital, the doctor in A&E had a suspicion it was appendicitis and so made me stay overnight, the next day he still wasn't happy, called a surgeon, i had an operation, they removed the appendix which in their own words was dangerously close to bursting! the treatment, care and attention i received was excellent and i'm so grateful to this day that i wasn't able to go back to my GP and had to go to that hospital, so dont worry they're not all bad...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

My Nanna used to have a saying................. "people only go to hospital to die" she would never go near one, she genuinely believed it to be true.

I used to think she was crazy, makes you wonder at times like this though :?


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

My wife just had a major Abdo op, diagnosed with Crohn's diesase had some bowel removed. Week after the op she catches MRSA in her open wound!

Got her home to recover asap..


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

b19rak said:


> My wife just had a major Abdo op, diagnosed with Crohn's diesase had some bowel removed. Week after the op she catches MRSA in her open wound!
> 
> Got her home to recover asap..


Thats just dreadfull, hope she makes a full recovery. Which hospital was she in?


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

George Elliot Nuneaton, there was also another nasty one going around and they wanted her out before she got it!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

b19rak said:


> George Elliot Nuneaton, there was also another nasty one going around and they wanted her out before she got it!


If you made it up they just would'nt believe it :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Barry - only just read this and my thoughts go out ot your and your family.

Hope your daughter makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Any news on your daughter Barry - is she getting better now?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks guys but unfortunately she is only making very slow progress. It has been over 6 weeks now and she is still very poorly.

The doctors keep re-assuring us that she will make a full recovery but you cannot help but worry the longer it goes on. She had a bad weekend with some new medication and has to go for more tests at the end of this week.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

zedman said:


> guys theres some harsh experiences going on and i feel for each and every one of you that has felt pain due to the overpaid bods at the NHS not doing their job properly, but just incase anyone's afraid of going to a hospital heres a story, when i was 17 i kept having severe stomach pains over several months, my GP kept telling me it was gastrointinitus (or something like that), but the 4th time it happened i was on holiday so couldn't go to my GP but went to the local hospital, the doctor in A&E had a suspicion it was appendicitis and so made me stay overnight, the next day he still wasn't happy, called a surgeon, i had an operation, they removed the appendix which in their own words was dangerously close to bursting! the treatment, care and attention i received was excellent and i'm so grateful to this day that i wasn't able to go back to my GP and had to go to that hospital, so dont worry they're not all bad...


Same here. Admitted to hospital the first time around. They knew it was appendicitis, but said it was intermittent, so they wouldn't bother to operate. 6 months later, immense pain, get myself to A&E at 4 in the morning. I am left in A&E for 4 hours before being seen (how busy can they be?!) close to passing out. Then 2 hours until they give me a pain killer. After umming and erring they finally operate the next day - only because one of the 3 consultants pushes for it, as I would certainly be back soon - the other 2 wanted to send me home! Turns out, as with you, it could have burst at any time.

Other than the complete apathy of the NHS, I don't understand why British hospitals are so badly run and so susceptible to outbreaks of serious infectious bugs? Do other countries have the same problems?

I'm not sure whether it is the temperature thing, as Hungarian hospitals generally do not have air conditioning, yet with often 35 degree heat they don't seem to suffer as badly; and there patients are squeezed into wards like sardine cans.

I wonder whether it is down to some whizzo detergent they have been using that has caused these bugs to develop an immunity. I'm sure it is not the bugs that are new, just the way they are (can be) managed.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ObiWan said:


> Thanks guys but unfortunately she is only making very slow progress. It has been over 6 weeks now and she is still very poorly.
> 
> The doctors keep re-assuring us that she will make a full recovery but you cannot help but worry the longer it goes on. She had a bad weekend with some new medication and has to go for more tests at the end of this week.


Feel for you mate - Long stays are no fun for anyone involved - especially when there doesn't seem to be any marked improvement. Fingers crossed she turns the corner soon and bounces back.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys but unfortunately she is only making very slow progress. It has been over 6 weeks now and she is still very poorly.
> ...


She reads these posts and likes the attention so she may try and drag it out for a few days. I think we parents suffer more than the kids, we definately worry more :?


----------

